# Dragoon



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have a question about dragoon ... they are a show breed right?, so that mean they cant home right?, so can i get older dragoon to stay in a new place?

thank you for ya info


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Every pigeon have homing instinct, remember a homing pigeon was breed out of dragoon and some other breed. I have also able to settle a couple of ASR, and they do have homing instinct I just never tried how far they can go. So if you really want to settle a Dragoon its possible just don't know if it will try to head back to its old loft. If you do succeed in settling your Dragoon just be mindful when the Hawks is around because they will be the first to be taken.


----------

